# roid juice



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

came across this on ebay earlier, what you guys reackon?:laugh:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=roid+juice


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Mate what do you think?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I just bought some can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

well i'm new to all working out and building muscle, i really know sweet F-A. 

havent bought it just looking for some decent prices for protein and came across this, just wondered what you more advanced guys thought


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I can tell you considered buying it LOL.. Make sure you don't mate it will be a load of rubbish.

The best advise I can give you mate is stick around the boards.. If you're looking to gain mass then read up on dieting/supplementation/training etc and just don't over complicated it all. You don't need all of these fancy, big in 1 week ballsh!t because that is what it is! Absolute shyte mate.

Stick around


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

If you want supplements i'd advise you purchase some from the mods sites not off ebay.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

a while back i think it was delhi got some myprotein waxy maize starch and tested it can someone please get some of this sh1t, see whats in it and expose this ebay scumbag


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Roid Juice Ingredients:

Roid Juice Proprietary Blend: (Creatine Ethyl Ester, Creatine Malate, Creatine Monohydrate, Arginine Ethyl Ester, L-Arginine Alpha Keto-Glutarate (AAKG), Histidine AKG and Histidine Malate L Citrulline Malate, L Citrulline Ethyl Ester, Ornithine Keto Gluterate & Ornithine Ethyl Ester, Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide (NAD) Icarin technology (Horny Goat Weed Standardised for a massive 80% Icariin), Osthole, Methoxyisoflavone, Beta-Ecdysterone, Long Jack, Acetyl-L-Carnitine (ALCAR), Tribulus Terrestris (80% SAPONINS), Mucuna Prureins, Chrysin, ZMA (Zinc monomethionine aspartate and Magnesium Aspartate), Gakic, HMB, Glutamine Malate, L-Glutamine, LEUKIC, L-Tyrosine, L-Tyrosine AKG, Taurine, Sida Cordifolia, Citrus Auranium (20%), Yohimbine HCL, Caffeine, Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA), Potassium Glycerophosphate, Magnesium Glycerophosphate, Glycerol StearateDi-Calcium Phosphate, Di-Potassium Phosphate, Di-Sodium Phosphate)

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM SO THE TUBS A DUSTBIN WITH RDA AMOUNTS OR DO YOU GET A GRAIN OF EACH *

Phenomenal Nutrition are 1 of the leading producers of quality supplements in the world.

*NOPE NEVER HEARD OF THEM<BUT THEY MUST BECAUSE IT SAYS SO*


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good post diaita.

Phenomenal Nutrition? wtf.

Phil Price - try www.boditronics.co.uk. Excellent products that taste amazing buddy.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

diaita said:


> Roid Juice Ingredients:
> 
> Roid Juice Proprietary Blend: (Creatine Ethyl Ester, Creatine Malate, Creatine Monohydrate, Arginine Ethyl Ester, L-Arginine Alpha Keto-Glutarate (AAKG), Histidine AKG and Histidine Malate L Citrulline Malate, L Citrulline Ethyl Ester, Ornithine Keto Gluterate & Ornithine Ethyl Ester, Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide (NAD) Icarin technology (Horny Goat Weed Standardised for a massive 80% Icariin), Osthole, Methoxyisoflavone, Beta-Ecdysterone, Long Jack, Acetyl-L-Carnitine (ALCAR), Tribulus Terrestris (80% SAPONINS), Mucuna Prureins, Chrysin, ZMA (Zinc monomethionine aspartate and Magnesium Aspartate), Gakic, HMB, Glutamine Malate, L-Glutamine, LEUKIC, L-Tyrosine, L-Tyrosine AKG, Taurine, Sida Cordifolia, Citrus Auranium (20%), Yohimbine HCL, Caffeine, Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA), Potassium Glycerophosphate, Magnesium Glycerophosphate, Glycerol StearateDi-Calcium Phosphate, Di-Potassium Phosphate, Di-Sodium Phosphate)
> 
> ...


Have they missed any popular prodct used in todays BBing world on that list?

Leukic is BTW a trade name of muscletech, so the 3 pence the company makes on every sale after ebay fees, paypal losses and no payers should help fight the legal case brought against them



phil price said:


> havent bought it *just looking for some decent prices for protein* and came across this, just wondered what you more advanced guys thought


no you didnt, you put in the words *roid* and *juice* into a search so really the laughs are on your part my friend. evidence below

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=roid+juice


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Have they missed any popular prodct used in todays BBing world on that list?
> 
> Leukic is BTW a trade name of muscletech, so the 3 pence the company makes on every sale after ebay fees, paypal losses and no payers should help fight the legal case brought against them
> 
> ...


Honestly mate i didnt, if you type in whey protein when it loads up the next page it gives you quick links, one of them was steroids, clicked it out of intrest and that was the only thing to come up along with a couple of t-shirts from a group called anabolic steroid.

I dont know the first thing about steroids so why buy or go lookin for something i know nothing about.


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Good post diaita.
> 
> Phenomenal Nutrition? wtf.
> 
> Phil Price - try www.boditronics.co.uk. Excellent products that taste amazing buddy.


many thanks mate, will check it out:beer:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

phil price said:


> Honestly mate i didnt, if you type in whey protein when it loads up the next page it gives you quick links, one of them was steroids, clicked it out of intrest and that was the only thing to come up along with a couple of t-shirts from a group called anabolic steroid.
> 
> I dont know the first thing about steroids so why buy or go lookin for something i know nothing about.


I would strongly suggest not representing yourself in court if it ever comes to it 

BTW the product is unlikely to have all of those ingredients


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> I would strongly suggest not representing yourself in court if it ever comes to it
> 
> BTW the product is unlikely to have all of those ingredients


 lol, ok tidy, hey a quick question, totally off topic though, notice your from cardiff, decent places to go on a night out there? always been down to internationals, but it always been with my rugby club, and its down into a couple of pubs to the game and back to the club...lookin for a tidy couple of places:beer:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the local working mans social club which shows my age

How old are you and what music do you like? I shall ask some of the younger folk when they arrive for possiblities


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> I like the local working mans social club which shows my age
> 
> How old are you and what music do you like? I shall ask some of the younger folk when they arrive for possiblities


27 nearly 28 but not into the boom boom club music or sceen, i like the pub sceen rether than club, ie half way, black pig, cardiff rugby club was a good night, banned fron jumpin jacks, (not my fault your honour honest)lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

this arrived today and my arms are 2" bigger and i've put 2stone on allready!


----------

